# Can you be Anti-Sexual Reassignment Surgery yet not come off as Transphobic?



## Homer J. Fong (Sep 14, 2019)

Like many people today I personally know and interact with people in the Trans community. Thankfully not everyone who falls in that community is an SJW, they don't all fall apart if you use the slang tranny or heaven forbid deadname. Besides that you're not a bad person if you're transgendered. Frankly if you wanna wear a dress and call yourself Carol fine doesn't immensely harm me or others.

What does harm humanity at large is the concept that one should destroy their genitals in an attempt to turn them into a parody of the vagina/penis. Since you're on Kiwifarms I'm going to assume you know the process of a MTF sex change operation, as an aside I highly recommend the body horror subreddit known as r/NeovaginaDisasters/. Needless to say it can be far worse than having to frequently dilate one's literal axe wound. The lesser known FTM surgery is so horrifically absurd that I would think it was some elaborate shitpost. If you have the guts you can watch a Youtube video on it, it frankly feels like it belongs in a Nine Inch Nails music video.



Spoiler: F2M Sex Change PREPARE TO BE SICK











So am I writing about this so I can get some Asspats in Likes & Thunkfuls? Well yeah of course who doesn't want positive ratings? But I'm also writing it because I feel the masses need to start vocal opposition against SRS/Sex Change Operations. Because in my view it solves Gender Dysphoria in the same way Lobotomy solved mental illness. It's costly, it's destructive, and most importantly permanent.

Am I transphobic by being against Sex Change Surgeries? I don't hate Transpeople but I sure do hate these procedures.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 14, 2019)

no you're human


----------



## DumbDude42 (Sep 14, 2019)

giving a shit about being considered "transphobic" is retarded.
if anything, "transphobia" is a badge of honor.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 14, 2019)

Why does it matter to you? I don't disagree with you but I'm prepared to have the woke shits "clap back" about it. They're the ones who are going to weaponize -phobia at the earliest opportunity and there's not much to be done about that other than not giving in to their bullshit. 

This is what "having the courage of your convictions" means, after all. Some people aren't going to like it and you either learn to live with it or you fold.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Sep 14, 2019)

Rule Nr. 1: You will always be called troonphobic

So who cares


----------



## Japanese Jesus (Sep 14, 2019)

" I highly recommend the body horror subreddit known as r/NeovaginaDisasters/. "
A few atrocities of that kind also tend to appear in r/medicalgore, though the trannie jannies are quick to delete them sometimes.

"Gender Dysphoria in the same way Lobotomy solved mental illness. It's costly, it's destructive, and most importantly permanent. "
Funnily enough, in this situation, the 'victims' are the ones defending the procedure the most.

"I don't hate Transpeople"
You will.


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 14, 2019)

> I personally know and interact with people in the Trans community.


But how could you know they're trans?


----------



## Clop (Sep 14, 2019)

Name one sane person today who hasn't been called a racist, a white nationalist, a homophobe, a transphobe, an islamophobe, etc.

If anything, those labels should prove to you that you put actual effort into thinking for everyone's best interests, because the people sticking those labels on you just want to feel a societal hand on their ass while they do fuck all. You're losing nothing by telling a friend going through the trans bullshit that you'd like them to reconsider mutilating themselves because you accept them as they were born.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 14, 2019)

Stupid question, I like my ladyboys with dicks, therefore I am opposed to SRS but am not transphobic.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Sep 14, 2019)

Preventing someone from mutilating one's self in a sad attempt to achieve his/her fantasies is far from being hateful.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Sep 14, 2019)

Phobic implies fear.

I'm not afraid of them but they are mentally ill and these butchers aren't curing shit.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 14, 2019)

The way I see it, if you're a consenting adult that wishes to have those precodures done to you and have the funds to follow through, more power to you I suppose.

However, don't expect the same reactions from everybody post surgery. Results may vary. Oh, and DO NOT involve children with these surgeries. That's crossing the line.


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Sep 14, 2019)

I disagree with getting the surgery for the sole purpose that it isn't achieving the real thing. MTFs end up with a wound that needs to be dilated, and FTMs get a useless piece of flesh that requires a pump so it can be used as a makeshift dildo. Medical science just isn't advanced enough to create these things, and who knows when or if it will ever really happen.

I can understand why trans people might want these things since it would reinforce their identity, but I can't say it is a healthy way to handle it. We should be finding better ways to treat the actual cases of gender dysphoria instead of letting people fester in mental illness. Find the root cause for why a person feels like the opposite gender, and work on ways to fix it instead of letting people be deluded into thinking mutilation is a better option.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Sep 14, 2019)

Gender reassignment surgery is a treatment, not the condition it’s trying treat nor the people the treatment is for.  You can think one treatment is better than other or that some treatments are completely crappy or that the treatment is fine but how the diagnosing is done sucks. None that means you hate or fear people those treatments are for. For example, I think antibiotics should be controled much tighter for avoid breeding resistance. This is no way hateful towards those who take or have taken antibiotics, witch in western countries is all most everyone.

Criticism of treatments is normal part of how medical field evolves and improves. Does it work, how safe is it, is worth the risks and costs. Continues evaluation of treatments is absolutely necessary for safety and effectiveness. New treatment are tried out but found be ineffective or worse that already existing ones, old treatments are retired for improved methods or side effects turned out be worse than originally thought or because doing nothing is actually better.

Transitioning is meant to be a treatment for gender dysphoria. While people try get it of from being considered as a mental illness, there is no reason treat something medically if it’s a medical problem at least potentially (like cleaning a cut to avoid infection) so transitioning and the ways it can be completed should be evaluated just like any other treatment for other conditions. There is no reason why tranny treatments shouldn’t hold the same scrutiny. That means one can come the conclusion of gender reassignment surgery isn’t good enough treatment and be against it.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 14, 2019)

By troons own logic you would be transphobic. By not supporting their decisions 100% you violate some sort of social code that requires you to agree with everything they say. After all, it's their brain and their body, *you'll never understand how they feel*.

I know a few people in the thread said it already but the most important thing is to not care about being labeled. If you've got tranny friends (bless your heart) and you don't want them to transition they should be okay with your opinion regardless of whatever stupid social pact they have to follow because they think they're the wrong sex. I think being honest, open, and caring is far more important than whatever dumb insult they could retaliate an opinion with.

But I also really don't like trannies so I guess I'm biased.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't care all I want is which ever one causes the most trannies to complain. Nah but seriously it depends on who you're talking to. Probably every tranny will call you transphobic for not condoning the butchering. And then every sane person thinks you can be anti-SRS and not be transphobic.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 14, 2019)

If one of these lunatics wants to mutilate their own body, that's great; take a pair of rusty hedge clippers to that ugly growth for all I care. Where I draw the line is when they try to drag children into it, using them as shields to defend their warped views.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 14, 2019)

SmileyTimeDayCare said:


> Phobic implies fear.
> 
> I'm not afraid of them but they are mentally ill and these butchers aren't curing shit.


That video made me very phobic for sure.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Sep 15, 2019)

TAKE THE UNDICK BIGOT!!!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 15, 2019)

I say, who cares how you come off. It's your right to have feelings, fuck trannies for thinking otherwise.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Sep 15, 2019)

Metaphors and shit

Just keep in mind that these people are predators


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Sep 15, 2019)

Being anti-SRS was a position held exclusively by trannies until the dilate meme happened.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Sep 15, 2019)

Being cis gender/sex makes me troonphobic by default.

It is horrific to chop your dick off to spite your body. A lot of trannies regret their decision after they see what a mess they've made. Doctors and surgeons are just doing it for the $$$$$


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Sep 17, 2019)

I mean, most trans people I've talked to don't think the surgery is a good idea either and express no offense when I tell them my stance. I've only met one tranny who ever actually wanted to turn her P into a V and "wanted" is kind of a weird way to put it because she knew it was essentially mutilation and that there are tons of risks involved but her genital dysphoria was just so bad, she felt she needed to chop her cock up.

No, you shouldn't feel bad about your thoughts on trans people. I don't even care if you're fully against people transitioning as long as you aren't harassing them in the streets or denying them jobs and services solely for being trans........unless they want you to wax their balls.


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 17, 2019)

Queen Of The Harpies said:


> Being cis gender/sex makes me troonphobic by default.
> 
> It is horrific to chop your dick off to spite your body. A lot of trannies regret their decision after they see what a mess they've made. Doctors and surgeons are just doing it for the $$$$$



tHe DoCtOr ChOoSeS yOuR gEnDeR aT bIrTH sO yOuRe TrAnS aFtEr BiRtH


----------



## research (Sep 18, 2019)

it's something i think about at times, and i've seen discussion of it from within the trans community, specifically the transmed one, anyway. 
It's an interesting and important discussion to have.

So transmeds are the ones in the camp that gender dysphoria is a form of intersex, often of dimorphic structures in the brain / brain's map of the body.
The thought experiment essentially is, if there was a way to cure dysphoria at its source -- aka in the brain, that would be as medically valid as a treatment for dysphoria as gender reassignment surgery, hrt, etc. Obviously some of them sperg out at this, and I guess that's understandable -- when you regard in the history of the field of psychology, literally probing around in physical brain matter to cure a mental illness has been severely looked down upon in the past. But if there was a way to do it without any harm to the patient and to make the gender dysphoria vanish, to cure the source of the distress and save someone from enduring life long treatments of weekly hormone replacements, painful surgery, stigma from the public, bodily hatred, etc... there is an argument for it.

Another thought experiment, more relating to the OP, is, if there was a perfect replacement for a penis/vagina, then the neo phallos/vagina technics would be seen as absolutely barbaric. They are really undesirable, but they are the best trans people have. From that sentiment alone, I think it's possible to not be transphobic and be against the neo-genital surgeries, they are definitely, in abstract, medieval in nature. However, to a trans person with severe dysphoria, they often would rather have these surgeries than what they were initially given, as baffling as that may seem. Hoping that a better solution to bottom surgery and the cessation to neo-genitals is something that I can safely guess that all trans people want, so they'd agree with you if they can clear their eyes of sperging rage of immediately painting you as a bigot.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 18, 2019)

Some trannies would definitely call you a transphobe, but some reasonable people might listen. I don't think it's transphobic, myself.


----------



## Positron (Sep 19, 2019)

OP's subheading:


> Opinions of SJWs don't matter as everyone here is automatically transphobic in their eyes


Transphobia is a creation of SJWs, and their opinion is all there is.  Normal people simply don't care whether others people or they themselves are "transphobic".


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 19, 2019)

research said:


> However, to a trans person with severe dysphoria, they often would rather have these surgeries than what they were initially given, as baffling as that may seem.


And then, there are those people who wish to become amputees, because they just can't stand the presence of their arm/leg/finger/toe/etc.


----------



## Observotron (Sep 19, 2019)

I really don't have an opinion this sort of thing, I'm a believer of "You do you, just don't bother me". That said, I think it's perfectly acceptable to be against gender re-assignment surgery and not be transphobic.

To a certain degree, genitalia is a part of our identity. When one gets surgery, they change a major aspect of who they are, whether or not they're happy with it or not. Surgery is also unnatural - it's not something we can do on our own. It's human nature to, at the very least, be wary of things that are unnatural.

So logically, I believe it's fine to be against the surgery. It's whether or not you decide to be a jack ass about it is when the problems arise.


----------



## Sperghetti (Sep 19, 2019)

Amber the Hedgehog said:


> Gender reassignment surgery is a treatment, not the condition it’s trying treat nor the people the treatment is for.  You can think one treatment is better than other or that some treatments are completely crappy or that the treatment is fine but how the diagnosing is done sucks. None that means you hate or fear people those treatments are for. For example, I think antibiotics should be controled much tighter for avoid breeding resistance. This is no way hateful towards those who take or have taken antibiotics, witch in western countries is all most everyone.
> 
> Criticism of treatments is normal part of how medical field evolves and improves. Does it work, how safe is it, is worth the risks and costs. Continues evaluation of treatments is absolutely necessary for safety and effectiveness. New treatment are tried out but found be ineffective or worse that already existing ones, old treatments are retired for improved methods or side effects turned out be worse than originally thought or because doing nothing is actually better.
> 
> Transitioning is meant to be a treatment for gender dysphoria. While people try get it of from being considered as a mental illness, there is no reason treat something medically if it’s a medical problem at least potentially (like cleaning a cut to avoid infection) so transitioning and the ways it can be completed should be evaluated just like any other treatment for other conditions. There is no reason why tranny treatments shouldn’t hold the same scrutiny. That means one can come the conclusion of gender reassignment surgery isn’t good enough treatment and be against it.



I wholeheartedly agree, and this is one of the main areas where I take issue with the current trans rights movement. There are so many people who seem to regard transitioning merely as some kind of body mod they should be allowed to get whenever they want, rather than a medical treatment. But by doing so, they're actively making it harder for anyone in the medical field to gauge the effectiveness of transitioning as a treatment method, or work toward any other treatment that might be more effective and overall less risky than multiple invasive surgeries.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Sep 19, 2019)

Just think of it as an expensive way to thin the herd.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 20, 2019)

Mein Garten said:


> Just think of it as an expensive way to thin the herd.


I think of it as a profitable way.


----------



## Xiphias (Sep 20, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think of it as a profitable way.


I just don't want it to come out of tax money. IIRC there's no long term positive psychological effects to SRS, it's just HRT that helps. I'm not paying for extreme body mods, even if it lets the exceptional volunteer themselves for eugenics.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Sep 20, 2019)

There was a great post by someone in another thread about autogynephiliac fetishism viewed as an addiction.  He might be right, though I think it probably has more in common with narcissism (which does not mean egotism, obviously, but the construction of a fake identity that you will basci cally kill to protect).  In either event, though, there's no brooking their wishes and maintaining a relationship; though not all trannies want to be mutilated, of course.


----------



## Step (Sep 20, 2019)

I hate all of these "phobia" words, just a bunch of bullshit so someone can shut down a conversation, much like "nazi" or "racist." From the information I've come across on gender dysphoria, it's extremely rare and most of these trans people today are "trans-trenders" who are just wooed by social sensationalization of becoming trans because they're just a little, or extremely feminine (mtf) as well as insecure to the Nth degree. Many of them regret SRS, as most of us here are thinking, "Gee I wonder why?" For many of those who have gender dysphoria, SRS doesn't help at all and they always will feel uncomfortable in their own skin, but now their body is mutilated beyond repair - elevating the depression and suicide rate. To the true gender dysphoric people I have sympathy, I'm sure it's terrible and there is no actual cure. SRS does help some of them. My issue is that many of these people (kids especially) coming out and doing HRT, are just being brainwashed and pushed into it by other people with a delusional mentality, ie: parents, teachers, media, etc. It's fair to say SRS should be allowed, but rarely and after a lot of therapy - more like a last resort. Things wouldn't be so bad if most of these doctors weren't idiology pushing whack-jobs.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 20, 2019)

I can imagine you could come off as not transphobic if you took a stance against the medicalization of transgenderism, and pushed the idea of medical intervention as "cis/heteronormative" or "hetero/cissexist" and the idea of "women" with penises and "men" with vaginas as revolutionary gender nonconformity that will destroy the cisheteropatriachy.

The answer to the "Can you promote [x] and still come off as a total politically correct SJW?" is always yes.  You can always wiggle your way around with total pseudo-intellectual drivel to make an insane idea sound rational and a rational idea sound insane.  Another way to do so is to be part of a minority group.  If you claim to be transgender, especially MTF/a nonbinary who "faces transmisogyny" (born with penis), especially a black/POC, and/or "lesbian" troon, you are totally beyond criticism when it comes to trans ideology.  Even though your race/sexuality has nothing to do with it, it reinforces your minority status and talking over you is a crime.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Sep 20, 2019)

People pushing SRS are the real transphobes.  If you care about a human being and don't want them to mutilate their own bodies while they in the throes of mental illness, that is not transphobia -- that is looking out for people who are not able to give informed consent because they are too crazy to do so.  I know that they have managed to browbeat the medical establishment into declassifying gender dysphoria as a mental illness, but that is exactly what it is.  And the real reason they pushed for that is because that makes it possible to claim that SRS needs to be covered by insurance as part of "gender affirming care".   Because most trannies are not functional human beings who can hold down jobs and save up for SRS.  Let's be real, here.  In addition to gender dysphoria, there are usually other mental illnesses present (depression/anxiety/bipolar/schizophrenia/etc.).  

The only troon I have ever known in real life was a guy who was schizo, but was misdiagnosed as trans initially.  He ended up cutting off his own penis in a hotel room.  They sewed it back on, he was hospitalized, got therapy and meds, and has never wanted to be a woman again.  So, self-ID is a load of crap and a dangerous policy that actually hurts these people.  And the current push which equates "medical gatekeeping" with "gay conversion therapy" is going to lead to lots of crazies getting chopped simply because they have untreated mental illness.

In the small percentage of people with actual intersex conditions -- estimated to be .018% -- maybe SRS is appropriate.  But those people have a medical condition that can be diagnosed.  Anyone else needs meds and therapy to help them learn to accept the body they were born in and that sex does not have to dictate how they choose to dress, wear their hair, or present in public.  Sex does not equal gender.  Sex also cannot be changed, so there is no benefit to SRS -- only risks of complications and less than desirable outcomes.

I mean, would you do lipo or bariatric surgery on someone with anorexia because it will help their body dysmorphia?  Is it okay to amputate a limb because it will make a person with Body Integrity Disorder feel better?  If not, why is it any different to cut off perfectly healthy body parts and replace them with frankenstein looking fakes just to maybe, in a few rare cases, help with their gender dysphoria?  After all, the first rule in medicine is "do no harm".


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 20, 2019)

You can be a trans "ally" and think something that basically repurposes a piece of someone's colon after hollowing out and inverting a penis to be extremely disturbing and horrifying and is not the best thing for even a fully transitioned transwoman to do, yes.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Sep 25, 2019)

Surgery is what leads to the massive suicide rate. Even if you've been on HRT for years, there's hopes in quitting. Chop your dick off; endless pain, cant just jerk off your tranny needs to girly boy porn anymore, and ultimately can't show yourself in a male bathroom. And for what? Internet approval? None of these idiots would've chosen to become trans if not the internet groomed them. I myself didn't question my sexuality til certain online interactions, sure, but I opened my options; didn't narrow them.

I'm anti-surgery because I'd rather fuck a fat dude with tits then a fat dude with a wound. Girls can do whatever they want, half of them never develop tits anyway. It's never overweight women with udders that want to transition, because they like the female aspect of their body.


----------



## Thoth (Sep 26, 2019)

Being "anti-srs" would mean telling a troon that they're making a poor decision, which is always transphobic.


----------



## Positron (Sep 27, 2019)

DeerSeason said:


> Being "anti-srs" would mean telling a troon that they're making a poor decision, which is always transphobic.


Not all troons want SRS!  You're not less of a troon if you don't want to chop off your dick!!! What kind of bigot are you!!! Reeee!!!
#girldick 
#mouthfeel


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 27, 2019)

Yes you can. But don't expect sane reactions and logical thinking from the mentally ill.


----------



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 27, 2019)

Im not anti srs. But I think in order for you to really REALLY want to do it you must live life as your desired sex for 10 years after the age of 18 and only start hrt on year 3 or 4. And before even that you must pass an intentsive therapy review and an extensive health check up. All other treatment options and alternatives must be pushed and srs or specifically cutting off the dongle be the last option.

I mean shit its easier to get sex reassignment surgery for troons than women get plastic surgery. Make the process and requirements harder you rule out the trenders.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Sep 27, 2019)

Phobic. Phobic. Phobic. Anyone who disagrees with the alphabet people is phobic. It's the goto word for people whose cognitive processes are confused by hormone therapy. 
Calling a anti-SRS person phobic kind of makes the trannie like a spider or something like that. 
Just because you are agin SRS does not mean you are *afraid* of trannies. You may be a bigot. And that is cool too. 
I really wish people would stop projecting emotional and affective states onto others, when there is no evidence beyond that the other person disagrees with them.  
It is such an easy and lazy sulk.


----------



## OneEyedCool (Sep 28, 2019)

Amber the Hedgehog said:
			
		

> There is no reason why tranny treatments shouldn’t hold the same scrutiny. That means one can come the conclusion of gender reassignment surgery isn’t good enough treatment and be against it.


I'm surprised the overly-educated SJWs can't calm down to see being against SRS is only based on a technicality argument, not against the identity thing.

What about the hormone meds though?


----------



## queerape (Oct 2, 2019)

A lot of people, more so trans men, don't think surgery is advanced enough to give them what they want. They would rather use a prosthesis that looks more realistic than get a surgery. A lot of them simply don't care what their genitals look like but make every other effort to pass ( a lot of asexual people are like that).


----------



## Recoil (Oct 2, 2019)

I think that being against genital mutilation is the ONLY sane take on the whole matter until science catches up to human culture in this regard.

There is simply no workable alternative right now. Sorry. Take your hormones, wear your striped socks, but don't for a second think that science can handle this sort of shit yet. You're fooling yourself, because you live in a world of technology and gratification.

Consider, for a moment, the notion that an infinite mind may struggle to grasp a finite reality.


----------



## John Freeman (Mar 26, 2022)

It’s literally entirely dependent on who you’re talking to. The average Joe is probably smart enough to pick up on hating a thing vs hating a group with that thing (I.e. hating HIV vs. hating gay people with HIV).

So assuming you’re talking to someone of average intelligence who cares about what you have to say, just draw a clear line between why you think SRS surgery is immoral and trannies are drawing short straws left and right.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 26, 2022)

This whole OP is a fat massive PREACH! Honestly if I could I would give you one of these


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 26, 2022)

Not really, a large majority of trannies have a with us or against us mindset. That also doesn’t help that even with or without surgery, their community contains a lot of pedos and weirdos without obsessing over the horse show.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 26, 2022)

"Transphobic" seems to mean not being completely and enthusiastically overjoyed about every single aspect of troonism no matter how degenerate or insane. So no, you probably can't say SRS is bad without being considered "transphobic."


----------



## Ingmar Aspergman (Apr 11, 2022)

In theory yes but in order to be an ally you have to concede to every single talking point and if not you might as well advocate for concentration camps. 

IE: the idea that IBS from HRT is equivalent at all to menstration is retarded but I imagine you can’t say that without the implication of hatred when ultimately what I think of that particular issue doesn’t matter and shouldn’t


----------



## Clown Balls (Apr 13, 2022)

Personally I only oppose it for patients under age 20. I see it as no worse than when some pumpkin spice Anglo chick goes in for a Brazilian butt job...or that Br*tish guy who bought himself some Korean eyes. 

The lolbert in me has no need to tell adults how to rock and roll. My only problem is when the psycho Irishwomen give the yeetings to the wee lassies.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 13, 2022)

Who gives a shit about how you come across? Sack up and start hating tranny freaks proudly like you should.


----------



## Otterly (Apr 14, 2022)

The word transphobic is nonsense.
When you’re alarmed or disagree or disgusted by something the fault is with the thing you’re looking at
When you’re xxxphobic the problem is with you. Now it’s your fault. 
  See how it works when you twist language like this? The locus of blame moves and now you’re having to justify a position that would previously have been normal. 
   No i don’t agree with SRS. No one can change sex. Wear what you want, shag who you want as long as they’re a consenting adult. You still can’t change sex.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 14, 2022)

Not really.

If you were a troon, constantly being at war with yourself and with reality isn't conducive to happiness.  So it's natural that you'd lash out at anyone or anything that refuses to validate you.  Even the little things.

Troons already consider it an existential threat to them to not be validated in their fantasies and fetishes.  So even minor disagreements with them will come across as "transphobic."

I do prefer to avoid doing anything to avoid validating their persecution complex.  I don't advocate violence against troons MERELY for being troons, I don't tell them to KYS, etc.  I only mock them when they say stupid shit.

But all that said, I'm still a transphobe for the reasons stated above, and I'm fucking proud of it.


----------

